# anaesthetic



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Im having a small fatty cyst removed from my chest on friday - i was told that it would be with local anaethetic - will this be safe for me as i will be on CD24 , what if im pregnant?

any advice would be appreciated

DRE
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi DRE

I don't know - perhaps you should give GP / Hospital a call and ask?

Good luck for tomorrow - You are brave!  I hate even going to the dentist.

Sarah
XXXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oooh sorry Dre can't help there, I'd suggest you give them a ring.  good luck xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

...or you could post on the "ask a nurse" board? xx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

yeah thanks girls

I posted on the ask a nurse thread last night - but no reply as yet

I will try and ring the hospital - bit awkward in work as they dont know about ttc so will try lunchtime

DRE
x


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

just had a reply on ask a nurse

the local they use is the same as the dentist and is fine

thankfully!!! 'cos you never know      

she also said that she had a lump removed last year and didnt feel a thing - I feel better now (still nervous tho!)

DRE
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oh thats good news DRE

Good luck anyway let us know how you get on.


XXXXXXXX
Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck Dre....and take care...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh thats good to know Dre. Best of luck xxx


----------

